# ThrottleStop stopped working on I7-8750H



## Nelutzu7352 (Oct 9, 2021)

Hi everyone, 

I've been using ThrottleStop since version 8.7.0(didn't get newer version since i haven't had any problems with it), but yesterday i decided to try Windows 11. I've installed it using the Windows 11 Installation Assistant, didn't have any problems at the start until i've noticed that ThrottleStop isn't doing anything. I downloaded the latest version 9.4 and every option is locked. I've looked on other formus and saw that other people had this issue, tried multiple fixes and still nothing. After none of this fixes worked i decided to go back to Windows 10 using the roll back from Windows settings, and to my surprise it still isn't working, not even on the older version (8.7.0) that i've used.

I'm only able to change Turbo Limits from TPL tab.

Do you have any options that i could try?


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 9, 2021)

A BIOS update can lock the CPU voltage control register. This was not obvious in ThrottleStop 8.70 so I made it much more obvious in ThrottleStop 9.4. Post a screenshot of the FIVR window. Does it say Locked at the top? Do not use ThrottleStop 8.70. Your ThrottleStop version is not the problem here.  

What laptop model do you have? There are ways to unlock CPU voltage control on many Dell laptops. 









						Undervolting 2020 Dell Laptops like the Vostro 7500 and More Tips to Improve Thermals, Battery Life, and Speed - Brendan Greenley
					

2021 Update: Based on post and Reddit comments, the approach to unlock undervolting works for a number of models, including the XPS, Inspiron, G5, 11th Generation Intel processors, and 2021 Dell models and other lines. If it works for you, please leave a comment below so others may know...




					brendangreenley.com
				




For other laptops, you might be able to find an older BIOS version that allows CPU voltage control. Warning - Trying to install an older BIOS on a laptop can be dangerous. Your computer might not be able to start up after you do this so keep that in mind before making any final decision.


----------



## Nelutzu7352 (Oct 9, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> A BIOS update can lock the CPU voltage control register. This was not obvious in ThrottleStop 8.70 so I made it much more obvious in ThrottleStop 9.4. Post a screenshot of the FIVR window. Does it say Locked at the top? Do not use ThrottleStop 8.70. Your ThrottleStop version is not the problem here.
> 
> What laptop model do you have? There are ways to unlock CPU voltage control on many Dell laptops.
> 
> ...


I have an ASUS GL703GM, I didn't do any BIOS updates, and until trying to install W11, I didn't have any problems with it. And I could definitely tell that there was a difference, especially in games, where without ThrottleStop on i would hit 95C almost all the time, and with ThrottleStop on, CPU temps would not go above 80-85C.

Is it possiblethat my BIOS updated when i did the windows install?

Update: reading more about it, it seems that it did install the latest bios version(314), i installed version 311 (the latest bios version from asus website) and the CPU voltage is still locked. Guess i just have to wait and hope that ASUS will release a BIOS version with the voltage unlocked.


----------



## rethcirE (Oct 9, 2021)

You may be able to start a support ticket with ASUS asking for versions 308 or 309? Funny they do not offer previous versions online for download; only the latest which doesn't help many people.

I feel like this is dejavu as I read another user recent with GL703 in same situation and he even asked for BIOS dump on reddit but there wasn't much of a response yet.


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 10, 2021)

Nelutzu7352 said:


> wait and hope that ASUS will release a BIOS version with the voltage unlocked.


This is never going to happen. CPU voltage control has been deliberately disabled and Asus went out of their way to hide older BIOS versions so voltage control cannot be easily enabled. They did this to fix a known security vulnerability. Do a Google search for Plundervolt to learn more about this issue.

Good to know that Windows 11 installed an unwanted BIOS update for you. Hard to block updates like this when installing a new OS.


----------



## Sherpard2 (Oct 25, 2021)

I'm also an ASUS Laptop user, with some thermal issues.

I Tried Win11, and it pushed a bios upgrade (Win10 already tried to do so). I had to re-flash an "old" bios version, to unlock voltage modification.

Windows 11, also has some features that forbids the access to the MSR record of the CPU. and it is enabled by default if you happen to use Windows Subsystem for Linux (WSL2).
That single "security" feature, made me step away from Windows 11 until there's a way to under-volt my computer.

You may find more information about the current status of the matter here: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/throttlestop-dead-on-windows-11.284102/


----------

